# EVDO as Wireless Hotspot



## Neo (Jan 29, 2012)

Can i use BSNL EVDO card as a Wireless Hotspot so that i can access internet on my LG P500??


----------



## Neo (Jan 31, 2012)

Anybody  there???????????????


----------



## asingh (Jan 31, 2012)

It is a USB plug..?


----------



## Neo (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes. EVDO card goes is the USB port . If that is what you mean.


----------



## nipunmaster (Feb 1, 2012)

you can try the router given by the bsnl guys but is damn expensive, 15000 per month , i heard somewhere!!!

ok, you can buy EVDO routers and insert your EVDO datacard in the router and use it as a hotspot to connect multiple devices at a time. check ur local pc shops and ask them for EVDO router. see below for some examples:
evdo router | eBay

i heard that the OLIVE EVDO router is the best for using with bsnl evdo but it is quite expensive about 3.5k, but you can give it a try.
Wireless Router, Wifi Router, ADSL Router, Olive Nexus V-R9, 3G Wifi Hub, Travel, Pocket


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes you can by using an EVDO router. Will cost you Rs 1000 at least. or else you can form a Ad-Hoc network and make your PC a HotSpot for only 1 device.


----------



## Neo (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks A lot for your replies.



bubusam13 said:


> or else you can form a Ad-Hoc network and make your PC a HotSpot for only 1 device.



What is an AdHoc network? how much will it cost ?


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Does your computer have wifi ? If yes, you need nothing else. If not, buy a wifi dongle or wifi card and will cost about Rs 700 (cheap one).

You will get an option for setting Ad-Hoc network in Network settings in Control pannel.
Else follow this Create A Quick Ad Hoc Wireless Network Connection Between Two Computers In Windows 7/Vista


----------



## Neo (Feb 3, 2012)

which one would you recomment - Router or Wifi dongle?


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 3, 2012)

:O What are you using, laptop or desktop ? How many devices will share the internet connection and what devices ? Answer me this and I can suggest you one.


----------



## Neeraj J (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Tarun,

Best & easy method to share your EVDO internet using freeware app Connectify. Just make your wireless as hotspot for your LG P500. Even if you have desktop, a wireless NIC will cost you less than Rs.800


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 3, 2012)

^ ^ no app is required to share the connection. Its built into Windows. Its the Ad-Hoc network only.

But I have a doubt does he know he posses a Wifi card or  not. 

Aniwz, where can we get wireless NIC card for Rs200. Any website link ? Pls share.


----------



## Neeraj J (Feb 3, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> ^ ^ no app is required to share the connection. Its built into Windows. Its the Ad-Hoc network only.
> 
> But I have a doubt does he know he posses a Wifi card or  not.



Dear Bubusam13, I know very well about Ad-Hoc n/w, but I think Connectify is very easy to setup & manage, and its free too... 



> Aniwz, where can we get wireless NIC card for Rs200. Any website link ? Pls share.



I admit that was typo error , but I myself bought one from Nehru Place 2 years ago at a very low price (around 500 for some Chinese brand). So, wht I believe now-a-days its wouldn't cost more than Rs.600-800, for cheaper brand Techcom, TP-Link etc. Can try USB WiFi adaptor too


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 3, 2012)

Neeraj J said:


> Dear Bubusam13, I know very well about Ad-Hoc n/w, but I think Connectify is very easy to setup & manage, and its free too...
> 
> 
> 
> I admit that was typo error , but I myself bought one from Nehru Place 2 years ago at a very low price (around 500 for some Chinese brand). So, wht I believe now-a-days its wouldn't cost more than Rs.600-800, for cheaper brand Techcom, TP-Link etc. Can try USB WiFi adaptor too


 Okay, good that you know about Ad-Hoc network. But OP does not. And I am teaching him something he already possess. And I didn't know its a typo. I asked coz I too want a cheap one.


----------



## Neo (Feb 4, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> :O What are you using, laptop or desktop ? How many devices will share the internet connection and what devices ? Answer me this and I can suggest you one.



Im using a desktop .I dont think i will connect more than one device and that is my mobile but multiple devices would be a better choice.

I do not have a Wifi card or NIC as you call it in my desktop. i guess Ill buy one now.


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 4, 2012)

Then buy one WiFi USB dongle. It will be portable than internal WiFi cards.
And after that you can use connectify as Neeraj J mentioned or configure windows network settings.


----------



## nipunmaster (Feb 4, 2012)

OP is talking about EVDO card, and not a standard internet connection, and you CANNOT get any router with EVDO support below 2k. and about the ad-hoc, it is economical but he would have to always turn on his pc for using the connection on his phone. so the best option would be to get a dedicated EVDO router, which he can connect to his PC, and use the connection over WIFI on this phone, and for this he will not require to start the pc, only the router needs to be started.


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes I know. I am at present using EVDO card only. We suggested him both EVDO router and the cheaper option Ad-Hoc.


----------



## Neo (Feb 4, 2012)

nipunmaster said:


> OP is talking about EVDO card, and not a standard internet connection, and you CANNOT get any router with EVDO support below 2k. and about the ad-hoc, it is economical but he would have to always turn on his pc for using the connection on his phone. so the best option would be to get a dedicated EVDO router, which he can connect to his PC, and use the connection over WIFI on this phone, and for this he will not require to start the pc, only the router needs to be started.



Oops I didn't think that through. Then router is the only option for me. I don't want to turn my PC on every time I want to connect. 
Now which is the best router for the same.


----------



## nipunmaster (Feb 4, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> Oops I didn't think that through. Then router is the only option for me. I don't want to turn my PC on every time I want to connect.
> Now which is the best router for the same.



as i suggested earlier, get the olive nexus router for 3k, its the best specially for BSNL evdo or you can try other evdo routers at ebay.
Wireless Router, Wifi Router, ADSL Router, Olive Nexus V-R9, 3G Wifi Hub, Travel, Pocket

eBay:
BSNL 3G EVDO ROUTER - EVDO USB internet card to WiFi | eBay


----------



## Neo (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks guys for helping me out.


----------



## Neo (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm a little confused about the modem/router.
My budget is 2.5k . I'm thinking of buying D Link DSL 2750u. Is it good .or. more importantly does it support BSNL EVDO? And. How much wifi  range does it have? 
Also tell me if I got other options?


----------

